# 2016 UK Smokers Weekend



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2016)

This page will be used for updates/ideas/planning etc.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## wade (Jan 29, 2016)

Good poster Steve


----------



## smokewood (Jan 29, 2016)

It's BBQ Time

Excellent poster Steve


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2016)

Wade said:


> Good poster Steve Thumbs Up






smokewood said:


> It's BBQ Time
> 
> Excellent poster Steve



Thanks for the comments[emoji]128077[/emoji]

Time to get the thinking Caps on!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 30, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 30, 2016


----------



## euromir (Feb 18, 2016)

Im still hoping to come along, but its going to be fairly spontaneous if i do, without much planning as been a lot going on in my world past few months (hence i not posted) and not sure where next few months are taking me LOL. But even if i just pop up for the one day i plan on coming by..


----------



## wade (Feb 18, 2016)

It will be great to see you whenever you can make it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 18, 2016)

Euromir said:


> Im still hoping to come along, but its going to be fairly spontaneous if i do, without much planning as been a lot going on in my world past few months (hence i not posted) and not sure where next few months are taking me LOL. But even if i just pop up for the one day i plan on coming by..


Will be good to meet you! Even if you drop in for a couple of hours! (Wade, we will pinch his car keys!)


----------



## euromir (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh im certainly trying to come up weekend, but too early to know yet...


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2016)

If you are like me and are busier than a busy thing, the only way is to put the date in your diary and call it booked, otherwise something else is bound to crop up as it always does 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is it me, but does life seems to be getting more busier? I don't remember being this busy 10 or 15 years ago.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

smokewood said:


> Is it me, but does life seems to be getting more busier? I don't remember being this busy 10 or 15 years ago.



Yes that's true, but like you say put it in the Diary and its booked!


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 25, 2016)

*Good Afternoon chaps.*

*Sorry iv been quiet on here for the past few months had a lot going on.*

*I'm hoping that my better half and me will be able to make it to the weekender.*

*​Do you think there will be an issue booking a tent pitch last minute?*

*I only ask as things are up in the air at the moment and I'm still waiting for them to come back down.*

*Rob. *


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Rob,a would be great to see you and the Better Half! Would be an advantage to book as early as possible, but the last two years, the Camping Pitches where not full, and I have just checked on their Website, and two new areas will be finished for 2016.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Rob.  Steve is correct.  You may be the other side of the park but it is not that big.  IF!  it MUST be last minute and you have a problem; I know the wardens well.  PM headed your way.  I may not be able to help but I will try.

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you Danny. 
I will give you a call or text closer to the time. Hopefully I should know then if I can make it. I've got my fingers crossed as I was gutted I couldn't make it last year. 





KC5TPY said:


> Hi Rob.  Steve is correct.  You may be the other side of the park but it is not that big.  IF!  it MUST be last minute and you have a problem; I know the wardens well.  PM headed your way.  I may not be able to help but I will try.
> Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2016)

The park is not that big and so wherever you end up being on it would not be a problem.We stay in the Pods and they are almost as far away from the meet site as you can get - and it probably takes us about 90 seconds to walk between them.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 28, 2016)

Wade said:


> The park is not that big and so wherever you end up being on it would not be a problem.We stay in the Pods and they are almost as far away from the meet site as you can get - and it probably takes us about 90 seconds to walk between them.


 Or 5 minutes in a drunken crawl !!!


----------



## thenegativeone (Feb 28, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Or 5 minutes in a drunken crawl !!!



That must be after Kiskas limoncello ;)


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Paul, see you have the Q fired up what's on the menu?


----------



## thenegativeone (Feb 28, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Paul, see you have the Q fired up what's on the menu?



Just some pulled pork and some chicken wings, nothing too exciting. I've got some new sauces and rubs to try out. I've been thinking on some dishes for this years meet though, might have to start trialing them soon!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 28, 2016)

Not a bad day to do some Q'ing! Got a piece of Belly Pork in the Dutch Oven on my new Pit Boss Kamado Grill. Been on three hours. First time using this Grill.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 28, 2016






Just put on a Beef Joint to Low & Slow, about 2.5 Hours then 0.5 rest ready for tea!

Yes it's time to get the creative thinking caps on ready for July, got a few ideas myself, that I need to master!


----------



## thenegativeone (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice, you'll have to post pics when it's done! Can't whack a nice bit of pork belly.

You just roasting the belly low and slow?


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 28, 2016)

The Belly is sat on chopped Carrot & Onion. The meat side has a rub on it. Then a light beer added to cover meat but not the Skin/Crackling.


----------



## thenegativeone (Feb 28, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> The Belly is sat on chopped Carrot & Onion. The meat side has a rub on it. Then a light beer added to cover meat but not the Skin/Crackling.



Nice, I find though that if you braise the whole lot, skin and all, then take the skin off, oil and salt it and then bake you actually get a better crackling than if you leave it uncovered. It's a lot more work though!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 28, 2016)

Out of the Kamado, under a hot (250'C) Halogen Lamp for 5 Minutes.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 28, 2016


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 9, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Out of the Kamado, under a hot (250'C) Halogen Lamp for 5 Minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That crackling looks amazing!


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 9, 2016)

thenegativeone said:


> That crackling looks amazing!



Thanks Paul. Looking to do a whole Belly Pork at the Smokers Weekend.


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 9, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Thanks Paul. Looking to do a whole Belly Pork at the Smokers Weekend.



Nice, I look forward to trying it ;) 

Might have to step up my game this year haha


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 9, 2016)

I do not think you have anything to worry about, you food is good!!!

Think Wade is looking for you for help experditing the good on the day.


----------



## smokewood (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice looking pork Steve.


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 10, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I do not think you have anything to worry about, you food is good!!!
> 
> Think Wade is looking for you for help experditing the good on the day.



Aye, we spoke a while ago I believe.


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2016)

thenegativeone said:


> Aye, we spoke a while ago I believe.


Yes we did. We will formalise the fool transport and handling a little more this year. I think with our combined resources we should also be able to be more efficient when it comes to keeping the hot food hot and the cold food cold during the buffet.

Doesn't time fly! I will be renewing my Food Hygiene Supervisor certificate in 2 weeks time. Where did those last 3 years go ???


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 21, 2016)

We will get it all sorted. Odviously will be bringing the Fridge Trailer. I have at least a dozen Chaffing Dishes. I think we need to look at a BBQ for just heating food up. I have a Gas Buffalo BBQ, similar to the big Cinders BBQ.


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2016)

I could also bring the FEC-120. That would keep a lot of food warm.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking like my wife, dog and I may be able to attend.








Going to do a little more research on the location and surrounding area but it says well behaved dogs are allowed (Sky is 12 this year and pretty fragile, so she spends most of her time sleeping)

So... couple of questions.
1. Other than the camping costs for the site, what is the cost for attending? Sampling all the amazing food...?

2. What could a newbie bring to chip in with the day? Even if it is just a few slabs of Old Rosie or something similar.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Jim, please have a look at this link, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/215235/2015-uk-smf-bbq-weekend-roll-call-1st-and-2nd-august/120

No ther cost involved. We invite campers from the site to join us and sample the food.

You bring what ever you like, it could be BBQ related or not. Like i have said its a free and easy weekend. Just come lng and see what's cooking, get involved, f you can not bring a BBQ, there could be one available if pre -arranged.

If you are thinking of booking, ring the site and tell them you are with the Smoking Weekend, and they will site you in the right area.


----------



## wade (Apr 11, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Going to do a little more research on the location and surrounding area but it says well behaved dogs are allowed (Sky is 12 this year and pretty fragile, so she spends most of her time sleeping)
> 
> So... couple of questions.
> 1. Other than the camping costs for the site, what is the cost for attending? Sampling all the amazing food...?
> ...


No problem with the dog. They are happy to have well behaved dogs on site. Kiska brought his last year. The main problem for them is they tend to get over fed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Currently there are no additional costs to attend. Although it is not essential, we do hope you will bring something food-wise to share. We all also bring along some wine and beer etc. to help wash down the food. 

The whole event is very casual. On the Saturday we encourage anyone who wants to to prepare something for the banquet (usually held at about 4pm) to do so. There are no competitions and nobody is judged. We all go to share ideas and try new things - and if there is something specific that someone wants to learn then there will be people there who can help them. 

Because there is usually so much food we do open up the table to the rest of the camp site at around 4:30. We get a lot of people from the site who are very interested to find out more.

Several of us will bring BBQs to cook on and, providing we know in advance, we can usually provide spares. There will be food preparation tables provided and a large walk-in chiller trailer for the storage of food before and after the event - and also to keep the wine and beer cool. We also provide warming dishes ans cutlery. We do advise you to bring folding chairs though.

Food wise it can be anything... brisket, pulled pork, chicken, salmon, burgers (yes I did say burgers), chilli, prawns, coleslaw, salads, potatoes, breads, biscuits, desserts... anything that you can prepare that you think others may like. We were inundated with beans last year and so we try to get people to agree what they intend bringing before the event. If you really want to do something specific then that is fine as a number of us are happy to fill in the gaps as required.

Although there are a few of us BBQ sad cases there, we are usually outnumbered by our other halves and friends. For the ones that can get there on Friday night (most of us try to) we sit and chat and cook snacks on a couple of BBQs. Last year Steve brought along his Tandor and was cooking delicious Pizza for us all using his latest Heath Robinson patented pizza lowering device 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Do not worry about that yet though. We will be asking people to let us know what they intend to bring in 2 or 3 weeks time.

It would be great to see you there if you can make it. Almost everyone says that they were very nervous before they come the first time however as soon as they arrive it is as if we have all known each others for years. The other halves also enjoy it - probably as much as we do


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Booked up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Screen Shot 2016-04-12 at 09.25.15.png



__ slimjimuk
__ Apr 12, 2016


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for all that info Wade...

Sounds too good to miss, so we are all booked in!

Sky, as I said, is an old girl and will spend most of her time sleeping in the camper/awning.

As for things to bring, could we put dibs on the coleslaw?
We keep chickens, so we make our own Mayo in a Thermomix, which we also use for making coleslaw.
Actually thinking about bringing the Thermomix with us and doing the work there on the Saturday. If anyone is interested in seeing it in action
(SUPERB bit of kit and I can see if helping out with rubs, bastes and smoking in general) unless you guys all have them all ready?

Will also bring a few slabs of cider/beet/coke... or what ever people like.

Want to be sure we put in as much as I am sure we will get out of it.

Excited for it now!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Jim, good to have you on board.

What I start doing, is posting up on the website what people would like/are going to bring/cook, so everyone can see and plan that they are going to do.

A demo of the Thermomix would be great.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Will try and organise bringing the Thermomix with us.

Won't exactly be a demo (we are not reps for it or anything) we just find it is a great bit of kit for cooking/prepping food.

Shall keep an eye on the thread/website for info on what everyone is bringing.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Jim, just seen the price of those things!!!! Will have to get security organised!


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Ha! Guessing it's nothing compared to the investment you guys have put into your hardware.


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Ha! Guessing it's nothing compared to the investment you guys have put into your hardware.


No not at all. They have all been free gifts from friends - at least that is what I tell Joyce.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2016)

Wade said:


> No not at all. They have all been free gifts from friends - at least that is what I tell Joyce. :biggrin:



Ha.  I tell my wife the same thing.

Sorry, I will leave now.  This comment just made my laugh, Wade.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 13, 2016)

No, they multiply in the night!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello Adam!  Hello to all.  Surely no one tells the wife what this stuff costs?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Most of us have more than 3 smokers.  It is like having the correct screwdriver for the job.  Of course a smoker costs a bit more than a screwdriver but the point is still the same!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You gotta watch out for Wade and Smokin Monkey though.  These guys will have your smoker looking like a NASA project!  REAL space station stuff.  Electrical this, digital that, graph this.  If they have a power cut those boys would starve to death!  






   Have fun guys.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 14, 2016)

This is mission control Danny, I have Packet Crisp on stand by!!!! 

We are trying to get Danny into the digital age, but man is it a struggle, caught him Q'ing yesterday,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 14, 2016






As you can see we are one family here, and take the Pi** all the time!


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> This is mission control Danny, I have Packet Crisp on stand by!!!!
> 
> We are trying to get Danny into the digital age, but man is it a struggle, caught him Q'ing yesterday,
> 
> ...


Is that a Raspberry Pi**


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 16, 2016)

Osprey2 said:


> Is that a Raspberry Pi**



No it's the fore runner to that, it's a Cabbage


----------



## smokewood (Apr 17, 2016)

I think I will do the planked salmon again, just the one flavour though this time as that was more popular.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 17, 2016)

Osprey2 said:


> Is that a Raspberry Pi**



Hi Osprey, Just looking back at the post, I get it now!!!! took awhile!


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 27, 2016)

Any movement on this guys...?

As in who you would like to bring what?

Would like to volunteer to do potato salad and coleslaw. Even going to buy a "travel" bag for the Thermomix, so we can bring it along!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Jim, we were going to have a conference call last week, but time ran out. I am holiday until the Bank Holiday, but we will,start to organise things next week.

I will put you down for the Potato Salad and Colslaw.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 28, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Jim, we were going to have a conference call last week, but time ran out. I am holiday until the Bank Holiday, but we will,start to organise things next week.
> 
> I will put you down for the Potato Salad and Colslaw.


Thank you my good man.

Sorry if I sounded a little pushy.... think it is just excitement.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 28, 2016)

No problem Jim.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello.  No Problem Jim.  There are many different coleslaws and potato salads.  Same as beans.  Many different bean recipes.  Give folks a choice.  The important thing is you are bringing a couple of god sides.  Well done.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## homeruk (May 25, 2016)

hello everyone

Firstly I must apologize for not coming on the forum much for the last year, the reason is we have been building a new campervan and have spent every damn weekend since last summer doing it..had chrismas day off or the other half threatened to blow up the smoker as well as a few other bits
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





our first weekend out last weekend and all went ok apart from the new kettle leaking!

So would love to come along to the 2016 meet

I wouldn't even dream of cooking anything at this stage as Im still wet behind the ears when it comes to the smoking area but would like to contribute in some way? crate of beer or the likes perhaps?

will book up the site next week

Thanks

Simon


----------



## smokin monkey (May 25, 2016)

Hi Simon, you would be more than welcome. 

Any contributions to the day will be greatly appreciate!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 25, 2016)

Hello Simon.  Side dishes are very welcome and needed.  Anything you wish to contribute will be appreciated.  Do you do a WICKED dip that can be served with crisps?

I'll bet your smoked goods would be wonderful; but don't miss the purpose of the weekend.  IF there is something you would like to smoke but not sure about; bring along your smoker and some meat and we are there to help you through it.  This is not a competition.  This is a "how to" weekend.  A learning process for us all.  More than one way to smoke a cat.  We will help you with 3-5 different ways to smoke that cat.  I will stand by you.  I will walk you through whatever I can ( I don't do fish).  If whatever you choose to smoke is not my forte; someone else will be there to help We were not born knowing how to burn meat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Step up Mate.  We all had to learn. Get stuck in.  You can do it.  Got faith in you.  We will help (I will help).  If you can not transport your smoker; maybe we can offer a smoker to show you how.  Let's just not start with brisket!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Simon.  Side dishes are very welcome and needed.  Anything you wish to contribute will be appreciated.  Do you do a WICKED dip that can be served with crisps?
> 
> More than one way to smoke a cat.  We will help you with 3-5 different ways to smoke that cat.
> Danny




Do not worry Simon, we will not be smoking any Cats!!!!


----------



## wade (May 26, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Do not worry Simon, we will not be smoking any Cats!!!!


Oh! OK! I guess I will have to change what I was intending to cook then.


----------



## wade (May 26, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> I'll bet your smoked goods would be wonderful; but don't miss the purpose of the weekend.  IF there is something you would like to smoke but not sure about; bring along your smoker and some meat and we are there to help you through it.  This is not a competition.  This is a "how to" weekend.


If you cannot bring your own smoker but you do want to try to smoke something specific - even for the first time - then let us know. There will be some spare smoker space and you could work alongside someone else. We do take along spare smokers but space can be limited if we do not know in advance so it is best to let us know if you need room.

There is no pressure though. If you just want to turn up and watch, chat and eat then that is great too. As Danny mentioned, sides are always welcome and so are wine and beer.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2016)

No cats allowed *AGAIN* this year??  Steve *NEVER* let's us have any fun.  NEXT he will be telling us no road kill.  Wade; just bring the small smoker.  Looks like it will just be tinned tuna and spam AGAIN this year.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> No cats allowed *AGAIN* this year??  Steve *NEVER* let's us have any fun.  NEXT he will be telling us no road kill.  Wade; just bring the small smoker.  Looks like it will just be tinned tuna and spam AGAIN this year.  :icon_biggrin:   Keep Smokin!
> Danny




Thumbs Up
 :ROTF


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2016)

Steve.  Should we expect your usual green salad to go with the tinned tuna, spam and beans?  You make one heck of a good shredded iceburg lettuce salad.  Maybe push the boat out and go crazy and add some tomato to the salad this year; just for an experiment.  See how it goes.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 27, 2016)

We will start a new thread over the next few days to get things prepared for the meet. It will soon be upon us and there is lots to prepare. In the meantime if you can think about what you are looking to contribute (if anything - its not compulsory) and whether you need Smoker space provided. There will be limited additional space so it will be on a first come first serve and will need to be booked in advance.

This year we will be asking people to fill out some basic good practice food handling forms for anything they bring and if anyone is unsure about things like safe food storage temperatures and transporting food then please let us know in PM and we can provide this.

A variety of sides are always welcome but we would like you to let us know what you will be bringing in advance. There was a lovely selection of salads last year but even with everyone there we did not even make a dent in the 10 trays of beans that appeared on the day !

We will be having a free raffle this year and so if anyone would like to donate any prizes on the day they will be most welcome. We will add them to the prizes from the raffle last year that we forgot to draw 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2016)

Thanks Wade, for posting this up, as you know I am a little busy this weekend, but organisation starts next week!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all, especially those attending the 2016 Smokers Weekend" 

I have had conversation with Danny, and there has been some mix up with his bookings. Can all that are booked onto the smokers weekend, please check there bookings and it is the correct weekend, 22-23 July.

I have been to the site today, and spoke with the wardens, but I was unaware of this problem. We look already to have a good turn out, better than last year, with still time for more to join us!

Thanks Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello All.  Thanks Steve for getting this posted quickly.  I was tied up at the time and wanted this out there as soon as possible.  The Missus spoke to the wardens twice today.  At the time you arrived Steve; they were not aware of any problem.  The mix up was picked up by Joan (warden).  She noticed we were booked on the wrong pitches for the wrong weekends.  Anyway; it was a mess.  We just don't want folks showing up and being told they are booked for next weekend. Please VERIFY YOUR BOOKINGS.  They still have pitches available so if you have not booked and plan to attend please book as soon as to ensure you get a pitch.

Danny


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 3, 2016)

Good news is, the website is great for checking.

All good for us. Pitch 81! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Screen Shot 2016-06-03 at 07.53.49.png



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## wade (Jun 3, 2016)

I checked mine online too and it was correct













SkyPod.JPG



__ wade
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 21, 2016)

Quick bump gents....

Had an email this morning. For those of us who only paid a deposit, the balance is due by tomorrow, to keep your pitch.

(Not quite sure why I didn't pay in full?!)

Anyway, make sure you all pay your balance before tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Screen Shot 2016-06-21 at 07.22.30.png



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 21, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, got my reminder through this morning!


----------



## slimjimuk (Jul 12, 2016)

Tell you what guys... I REALLY hope summer arrives in time for the 23rd...

No sign of it yet!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

A Spanish Plume is on ts way, what ever one of them is!


----------



## wade (Jul 12, 2016)

We will see when it arrives


----------



## slimjimuk (Jul 12, 2016)

After 52% of the country voted for Brexit, I think Iberia may want to keep their nice weather to themselves.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2016)

We all know that they will have to export to us!


----------



## wade (Jul 14, 2016)

Right - The BBQ weekend in Lincoln is almost here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and we need to finalise who is attending and what they are intending to bring.

Looking back on the thread I see that the following members have expressed an interest in attending. Please can you look down the list and either confirm that you are still planning on coming and if so how many of you are likely to come. The exact numbers of guests are not critical but we just want to ensure we have sufficient cutlery etc. If you are not on the list and are also planning to come then please let me know as well so that we can include you.

BOBBOBBBQ
Euromir
Homeruk
KC5TPY
SlimJimUK
Smokin Monkey
Steve Johnson
Thenegativeone
Wade
Smokin Monkey has been collecting food pledges for a while and so far we have the following:

KC5TPY

pork belly
beans (non-vegetarian)
sausage
chicken
Steve Johnson

Pork loin
Some form of wings
Armadilflo eggs
Honey buffalo meatballs
SlimJimUK

Potato Salad
Coleslaw
Smokin Monkey

Porchetta
Belly Pork
Corned Beef
Fattie
Mix of Sausages Burgers
Thenegativeone

Smoked lamb shoulder
Bacon Mac + cheese
Various pickles (sweet, hot, e.t.c)
Some kind of dessert (the wife's choice)
Sriracha beef ribs
Wade

Meaty pork ribs
Pulled Pork
Lightly smoked salmon
Vegetarian beans
Santa Fe coleslaw (no mayo)
Pickled red onion
Smoked salmon
Crepes
Please remember that there is no obligation to bring anything to cook. If you would just like to come to see other techniques then that is perfectly OK. If you want to bring a dessert then that is fine too. A contribution of beer and wine is also very welcome.

If you are coming and wanted to cook any of the items already mentioned then please let us know as we can all be flexible. If you are looking for inspiration then you may want to consider any of the following

Brisket
Chicken pieces
Cupcake chicken
Beef or pork joint
Cornbread
Corn casserole
Any kind of fish
Chowder
Potatoes
Jambalaya **
Tomato and onion salad
Chilli
** Please do not bring rice dishes unless the rice is going to be cooked freshly at the event

If you would like to cook something on the day but are unable to bring a BBQ then please let us know as there will be some BBQ cooking space available. This will be allocated on a first ask basis.

Let us make this year even more successful than last 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

<<Edit - Menu updated - Paul>>

<<Edit - Menu updated - Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello Wade.  Too late now for me to do brisket.  I wish I had known.  Rhinoceros is also proving hard to find.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   SO!  I figure I'll bring some pork belly, beans, sausage and chicken.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks Danny. I have updated the main post


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 19, 2016)

Brother in Law, Paul will do Jambalaya


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello Steve.  I have full confidence in your brother -in-law but it should be interesting:  An English guy named Paul making jambalaya.  It should be a Louisiana guy named "Bubba" or "Leroy" making jambalaya.  These things make me smile.  It's like ordering the Mexican plate at the local Chinese takeaway.  It may be GREAT food but it just seems "wrong" in some way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can offer a smoked sausage if he would like.  I can smoke a fresh sausage Friday and have it ready for him if interested,  It isn't andouille but it is in that same southern style.  Let me know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## homeruk (Jul 19, 2016)

Gutted but we cant make it to the meet this year, ferry is booked for our trip to italy and still have last minute  work to complete on the van
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dont think it will ever be finished
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





if the weathers like it has been last few days it should be a cracking weekend!

plenty of pics please


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Steve.  I have full confidence in your brother -in-law but it should be interesting:  An English guy named Paul making jambalaya.  It should be a Louisiana guy named "Bubba" or "Leroy" making jambalaya.  These things make me smile.  It's like ordering the Mexican plate at the local Chinese takeaway.  It may be GREAT food but it just seems "wrong" in some way.  :icon_lol:   I can offer a smoked sausage if he would like.  I can smoke a fresh sausage Friday and have it ready for him if interested,  It isn't andouille but it is in that same southern style.  Let me know.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Hi Danny, he was there last year, but he's got some of his family with him this year, so I thought he should contribute some food, looked down the list of suggestion Wade had put up, and thought that Jambalaya would be an "easier" option. Will ask him (or Alison, as it will be her that's cooking) about the sausage.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Steve.  I will be leaving tomorrow morning so please let me know tonite.  I will check SMF later and in the morning before I leave.  It's no trouble if they want it.  I won't have much to do Friday anyway.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 20, 2016)

homeruk said:


> Gutted but we cant make it to the meet this year, ferry is booked for our trip to italy and still have last minute  work to complete on the van
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry you won't be able to join us. We will think of you as we are drinking our cold beers and tucking into the food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Hopefully you will be able to make the next one


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Danny, will check with him later.


----------



## schminky (Aug 17, 2016)

Can't wait for 2017!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 17, 2016)

Schminky said:


> Can't wait for 2017!



You will be more than welcome.

There's no them and us new or old, everyone is equal and welcomed.


----------



## wade (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Schminsky. If you can come you and your partner/friends will be very welcome. As Steve mentioned there is no competition - we are all there to enjoy BBQ/Smoking and learn from each other. Just before the meet we organise who wants to cook what on the day to avoid duplication and nobody is expected to cook anything they do not feel comfortable doing. Many people come to learn different techniques and to try different types of smoker. As well as the fun of smoking different things one of the highlights of the weekend is talking to others on the camp site and chattting to them as they are invited to help us eat all of the food that is prepared.

If you have never smoked a specific joint of meat before and want to give it a try, bring it along and we will be able to help you. 

It is not all about meat either as we have vegetarians who attend too. A lot of people are just not aware of the vegetarian food that can be prepared. Also some come along and bring side dishes and salads.

This year we also had someone turn up who we had never chatted with before who just saw that the event had been organised. He and his family turned up with his smoker and produced some lovely pork and beef.

If you happen to be around Brogdale in Faversham the weekend after next at their Cider festival then please do come in and say Hi. I am giving 3 smoking demonstrations there during the day on Saturday and will be there promoting UK BBQ (and selling smoked cheese and smoked salmon) on the Sunday.

http://www.ciderfestivalkent.co.uk/search/label/Cookingforaging

http://www.brogdale.org/index.php


----------

